

Don't Try This At Home: Sepak Takraw May Be The Toughest Sport On The Planet - richardofyork
http://www.thepostgame.com/blog/training-day/201107/dont-try-home-sepak-takraw-may-be-toughest-sport-planet

======
gawker
This game is pretty insane. I never got the hang of it when I was growing up
but the part about not letting the ball drop has definitely helped me sharpen
my skills in other sports. And personally, I think it also focuses your mind
and trains your concentration. Which is a huge issue when it comes to projects
for me - I can never concentrate or stay focused long enough on a single idea.

~~~
richardofyork
Well, much respect to you for having played this incredibly difficult game. I
have played soccer in high school, and I can play volleyball, but knowing how
to play those sports individually doesn't mean you can play this. The skill
level, with your feet, required here is off the charts.

